# anavar



## ganjaxman (Mar 14, 2010)

im recently gonna start a course of anavar from pro chem labs how much should i take when in the day and for what period of time


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the world of Anabolic steroids. The first thing I suggest is that you take some time and read and learn as much about steroids as you can before you begin your anavar cycle. Remeber, your messing with your body and it can cause some profound problems if you do not fully understand what you are doing. Rarely is anavar alone ever a good first cycle. 

Your obviously very new to steroids, so I suggest you do the following. First thing to do is determine your goals. DO you want to get as big as possible, loose body fat, become a power lifter, improve sports performance, etc.? Then find a steroid profiles section and read about each and every one of them. This will get you started on what to ask about to use to meet your goals. Also, search for things like first cycle, and beginners cycles. And last, but certainly not least, you need to lear and under stand ancillaries and Post Cycle Theropy(PCT). This will get you started and it really won't take that much time. 

Tell us what your goals are for right now and how much experience you have weight training?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 15, 2010)

I have used anavar a lot, gives me good strength gains and can stay in my normal weight class, powerlifters love this compound.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I have used anavar a lot, gives me good strength gains and can stay in my normal weight class, powerlifters love this compound.



I love anavar myself too! Especially at 100mg ed  It's like tren with out the sides.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 15, 2010)

very true


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 15, 2010)

WE got nice Anavar! oxanabolic Asia pharma.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 15, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> WE got nice Anavar! oxanabolic Asia pharma.


 Yes wp everything they have for happy good customers we know. Theyre asking for dosages not where to get


----------



## WFC2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

best anavar dosage is 40-60mg a day for 6 weeks!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 15, 2010)

how long will you guys run the 100mgs/ed?


----------



## WFC2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

6-8 weeks,
but 100mg a day of real oxandrolone is real expensive!

all anavar that are cheap are never anavar! just google anavar powder price..its most expansive steroids powders like trenbolone and anastrozole! but some ugls sale it for same price as d-bol,winstrol..yeah right.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

I've run 100mg for up to 8 weeks. The only reason I wouldn't go longer is because it tanks HDL's. Mine actually came back none detected twice.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 16, 2010)

Iv never done anavar less than a 100mg ed.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> 6-8 weeks,
> but 100mg a day of real oxandrolone is real expensive!
> 
> all anavar that are cheap are never anavar! just google anavar powder price..its most expansive steroids powders like trenbolone and anastrozole! but some ugls sale it for same price as d-bol,winstrol..yeah right.



True about the price, it is actually more than tren, however, though they have a low profit margin on the var, what does that tell you about the profit margin on items like test's, where they literally cost 7 times less a gram. Now halo, that's some expensive stuff. 

Low cost does not always mean fake. Especially if it has been tested.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 17, 2010)

Halo is very expensive, but is usally in my bulk and strength cycles. Love my bench on it.


----------



## ganjaxman (Mar 18, 2010)

im quite new to weight lifting ive been doing it it for 3months i go gym 4-5 days per week im 14 half stone 6 foot 2 inches i got told anavar was a fat stripper and would cut me up aswell ive started taking a 100mgs a day and im going to do an 8 week course is this wise??will it give me a strengh boost and bulk me up???


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

You will see more strength than anything else on var, it does not shed weight, it will make u hard and no not your dick.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> best anavar dosage is 40-60mg a day for 6 weeks!


 
Have u lost ur damn mind?


----------



## ganjaxman (Mar 22, 2010)

can u take anti biotics with anavar


----------

